# replacing clutches 400 man



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

anyone ever see a write up on changing clutches on a 2005 400 manual...i will be tackling this in a couple weeks,just tryin to get some research in...i seen the 500 in the how to's but the 400 is different


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We might have a manual for it int he downloads section.. You can look for it and join the Manual & Maps download group for $9 or the Subscribing Members for $15. I don't know anywhere else you can have full access to 100's of manuals and maps for Prgrammers for $9... lol


----------



## chrish051873 (Aug 12, 2009)

thanks polaris..i would for sure if i didnt already have the manual....sorry....but you can bet if i need another manual for a bike i am working on for any friends this will be the first place i stop to get it...thanks :mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry I couldnt be any more help that than.. Thats about all I know to direct ya! Check the manual! lol. I replaced the clutches in an old honda once it wasnt too bad, just make sure you do what the kit tells ya to do w/ the plates & springs, i.e. any specific installation instructions.


----------



## Blackie (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah


----------

